# looking for band in ottawa



## Mr.Twister (Feb 15, 2007)

hello! im new here :wave: 

i need a band! anyone? :rockon2:


----------



## FetusFajitas (Dec 16, 2006)

what are you into? metal? jazz? bulgarian wedding music?


----------



## Ieatstillbornpeople (Feb 18, 2007)

Alright I'm a 15 years old guitarist and ive been playing guitar for around 3 or 4 years now. I'd like to start a black-metal/death-metal band or just find people to jam with and have fun. I live in hull which is right next to ottawa. So if anyone is interested to start a band or just jam sometimes well post here or send me an email at [email protected] . thanks alot .


----------



## seanm (Feb 19, 2007)

Ieatstillbornpeople said:


> Alright I'm a 15 years old guitarist and ive been playing guitar for around 3 or 4 years now. I'd like to start a black-metal/death-metal band or just find people to jam with and have fun. I live in hull which is right next to ottawa. So if anyone is interested to start a band or just jam sometimes well post here or send me an email at [email protected] . thanks alot .


That's too bad. I could have hooked you up with a great Bulgarian Wedding music band


----------

